#ubuntu-ngo 2010-02-08
<dholbach> good morning
<Kori> You fucking niggers!
<czajkowski> aloha
<highvoltage> hi czajkowski
<dholbach> highvoltage: HAPPY BIRTHDAY! :)
<highvoltage> thanks mr dholbach!
<highvoltage> dholbach: btw, I'll send the update on those zope packages just a bit later. been swamped in admin work the last week (stupid VAT)
<dholbach> highvoltage: nice, thanks
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-02-09
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> hola czajkowski! :)
<czajkowski> dholbach: hey, how's you :)
<dholbach> good good - I was just out for a run ... after a long time :)
<czajkowski> at this hour...
<czajkowski> or dear gods
<czajkowski> I stayed up till after 1am
<czajkowski> and am struggling to get out of bed
 * dholbach hugs czajkowski
<czajkowski> good start to the day
<czajkowski> :)
<dholbach> I'm sure I'll have sore muscles tomorrow - especially trying not to slip on the way back on the frozen canal was quite an experience :)
<czajkowski> oh you still have snow/ice
<dholbach> yeah, at least lots of ice :)
<czajkowski> .c
<czajkowski> bah
<czajkowski> we're back to rain. I can deal with rain
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-02-11
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> .c
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-02-12
<dholbach> good morning
<highvoltage> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey highvoltage
<dholbach> highvoltage: I'll have a look at menesis' packages now - will let you know when I'm done
<czajkowski> Aloha
<dholbach> heya czajkowski
<dholbach> czajkowski: we're working on getting schooltool in for LTS
<czajkowski> dholbach: did you meet ivank at sprint?
<dholbach> but they have like 2964742967426 packages that need to be checked
<czajkowski> oh nice
<dholbach> czajkowski: yeah
<dholbach> but we only talked briefly
<czajkowski> I must go poke her this week re paper jams
<dholbach> highvoltage: just uploaded .keyreference and .lifecycleevent
<dholbach> highvoltage: uploaded .annotation and .broken too
<dholbach> highvoltage: I reviewed all of menesis' packages on REVU now - the remaining are missing the license text and zope.index and restrictedpython need a second ACK
<highvoltage> dholbach: great! I glanced at it on wednesday, I'll be able to spend some decent time on it today and over the weekend at least!
<dholbach> I hope that menesis gets to upload all the other packages soon too
<highvoltage> dholbach: hmm how can they get a second ack without the license? that's the issue where the full license isn't included in the upstream tarball right?
<dholbach> highvoltage: we can just rubberstamp it: both say "ACK, but please add the license to the source package"
<dholbach> so once he does another upload with the license in the diff (until upstream fixes it for real), we go ahead and upload and archive it
<highvoltage> dholbach: ok
<dholbach> highvoltage: with only a few days left until feature freeze it doesn't make sense trying to be more Catholic than the Pope :)
<highvoltage> dholbach: heh, indeed! I guess the license issue can just exist as a bug for a few days afterwards :)
<dholbach> the archive admins want it, so it's fine for it to live in the diff.gz until upstream fixes it
<highvoltage> dholbach: I thought you meant before that you added a first ack for zope.index, but I see on http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/zope.index that your comment doesn't include an advocation, was that on purpose or by accident perhaps? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/zope.index
<dholbach> hang on
<dholbach> oversight
<dholbach> fixed
<highvoltage> dholbach: would it be appropriate to suggest filing a bug for the license issue?
<dholbach> highvoltage: menesis already asked upstream to fix it and as zope will move to a new license soon anyway, they'll fix it with some kind of script
<highvoltage> dholbach: ok, great
<dholbach> so it's basically "handled" - it'll just need the particular upstream maintainers to roll new releases
<dholbach> which will happen over time
<highvoltage> dholbach: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/restrictedpython still needs a first ack as well
<dholbach> too many reviews at once :)
<highvoltage> heh, yes
<highvoltage> dholbach: should I upload zope.index and restrictedpython?
<dholbach> highvoltage: do they contain the license text?
<dholbach> hey Hardik
<dholbach> highvoltage: they should at least contain it as part of the .diff.gz
<Hardik> dholbach, Yes.
<highvoltage> dholbach: yes it's in the copyright file
<dholbach> highvoltage: that's unfortunately not enough
<dholbach> highvoltage: there needs to be a file with the license text
<dholbach> preferrably in the .orig.tar.gz
<dholbach> if that doesn't work (upstream is working on it), then at least in the .diff.gz
<dholbach> highvoltage: zope.site and zope.index uploaded too - this will be busy times for the archive admins :-D
<highvoltage> dholbach: heh :)
<czajkowski> ye've been busy
<dholbach> yeah, I'm totally ready for the WE :)
<dholbach> czajkowski: I guess you haven't been twiddling thumbs either :-)
<czajkowski> dholbach: this weekend is going to be watching rugby :) well bar tomorrow morning, when i'd doing a short talk, but from 2 pm, it's non nerding :)
<dholbach> czajkowski: you're in the bar tomorrow morning - wow
<dholbach> the Irish sure are ambitious ;-)
<czajkowski> :p
<czajkowski> 2pm :D
<dholbach> who's playing?
<czajkowski> Ireland V France :D and Scotland V Wales
<dholbach> oh wow
<czajkowski> <--- shall be very happy
<dholbach> :-)
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-02-07
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-02-08
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-02-09
<dholbach> good morning
<bac> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi bac
<bac> dholbach: interesting article you sent the other day.  thanks,.
<dholbach> yeah - I thought I could revive the list that way ;-
<dholbach> ;-)
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-02-10
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-02-11
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-02-06
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-02-10
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-02-04
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-02-05
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-02-06
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-02-07
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-02-08
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2016-02-09
<Oswald> hola
